# Do you leave your boat or car outside? Hail a possibility?



## richg99 (May 3, 2016)

Here you go! richg99

https://www.hailprotector.com/


----------



## Basstrackertx17 (May 3, 2016)

With careful planning I can put my jeep, truck, boat, Harley in my garage. Anytime there is a alert. It's under cover.


----------



## richg99 (May 3, 2016)

Great. I too, can keep my stuff covered. Some can't.

I just stumbled on this item today.

Since my son lives in Dallas, I can see a need. 

richg99


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (May 3, 2016)

Tin boat sits in garage while fairly new car sits in drive. I should see a therapist . . .


----------



## richg99 (May 3, 2016)

Watch the weather!

richg99


----------



## lovedr79 (May 4, 2016)

i miss my garage. my car and truck sat out in hail yesterday afternoon. luckily it was small BB sized hail. My boat stayed in the garage while 3 cars sat outside! i need help too.


----------



## Johnny (May 4, 2016)

Newton's Third Law of Motion: - when two objects hit,
aren't they repelled in the opposite direction at equal force ??
right into your living room window or the car parked next to yours ?

I'm sure insurance companies and car dealerships
are scrambling to find SOMETHING that will minimize
hail damage. *That air pillow thing looks like a winner.*
(but, what is the rebound/repel force of large ice?)


This is what is marching across Central Florida at this very moment
at 50mph. Carrying large hail and damaging winds. It will be this way
for the next few days.
but, thankfully, not near as bad as Texas or out west !!!




.


----------



## richg99 (May 4, 2016)

I agree with the "repel" physics. However, if we get a piece of ice big enough to repel and then break something...I'm going to the basement. 

Oh, C#$%, I don't have a basement anymore!

Ha Ha richg99


----------



## keelme (May 4, 2016)

I read this about a hour ago ...we just had some hail up here not big


----------



## Basstrackertx17 (May 4, 2016)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> Tin boat sits in garage while fairly new car sits in drive. I should see a therapist . . .



With proper planning you can get a lot of junk in during a storm. This takes me 5 min to do.
If it's still an issue just start stuffing....d


----------



## Johnny (May 4, 2016)

LOL - planning ???

yeah, I "plan" on cleaning out my garage some day
just so I can get a boat or car in it.


----------



## richg99 (May 4, 2016)

Heck, my "boat van" is outside right now...it is raining....and there isn't enough room to put the "boat van" inside with the newer van and kayak.

My boat is outside at the boat yard, with just a cover over it.

Guess I'll just pray for rain, instead of hail. 

Maybe I ought to buy one or two of those devices. Ha Ha richg99


----------



## lugoismad (May 4, 2016)

Boat stays in the garage. I live in a very heroin and meth addled area, and its too easy to cut the motor off with a sawzaw and make off with a $1000.


----------



## JL8Jeff (May 4, 2016)

My boat is in the water tied up at the dock so if we did get hail, the boat would take some damage. I'd rather be able to get the truck in the garage if needed but storms like that pop up so suddenly you couldn't really plan on it.


----------



## Johnny (May 5, 2016)

Rich, we had a small hail storm come through here yesterday.
dime to nickle size ice.
Here in Florida, the new growth of leaves is on all the trees and the flowers are in full bloom.
Lowe's garden center, where the flower plants are outside look terrible.
stripped of their leaves and pretty flowers.
some of the roads are completely green where the oak trees hang over
the road and the ice beat off all the new growth leaves..... just plain pitiful.
but, hopefully, they will recover soon.

we very rarely get the larger stuff that dents cars and breaks windows,
but it does happen. LOL and we don't have basements here LOL.


----------



## fl.graderman (May 5, 2016)

What part of orlando you in johnny? All three of my jobs got rained out yesterday, but I didn't see any hail...

2015 Tracker Grizzly 1448 MVX 
1996 Evinrude 25hp 3 cylinder looper


----------



## jethro (May 5, 2016)

Funny, I bet insurance rates wouldn't go down with this, so I would not waste my time. A hail storm that damages cars is like a once in 10 years type thing- at least where I live. The insurance industry says it's a billion dollar a year problem... well, they make trillions in profits so I will continue to make them take care of my rare hail damage occurrence. You gotta drape that thing over your car every time a hail storm comes close? No thank you.


----------



## richg99 (May 5, 2016)

Well, at least my "boat van" has 155,000 miles on it; some scratches; and even a tiny dent or two. I guess a few hail dents wouldn't do too much to its resale value. Ha Ha

richg99


----------



## JMichael (May 5, 2016)

Johnny said:


> we don't have basements here LOL.


A swimming pool is like a convertible basement with the top down. LoL


----------



## Johnny (May 5, 2016)

Grader - I am in Winter Garden, west of Orlando.

the biggest hail storm came through Tuesday night
then again on early Wednesday morning.
and today, wind is gusting like you wouldn't believe.
My van is a 15 passenger extended body and it is like
driving a sail boat down the road. (and it has 260k miles).


----------



## fl.graderman (May 5, 2016)

Johnny said:


> Grader - I am in Winter Garden, west of Orlando.
> 
> the biggest hail storm came through Tuesday night
> then again on early Wednesday morning.
> ...


Oh you're quite a ways from me. I'm over in st. cloud. Most of it was north of me.

2015 Tracker Grizzly 1448 MVX 
1996 Evinrude 25hp 3 cylinder looper


----------

